# Gothic 3 Hilfe:Montera



## GtaSanAndreas (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin jetzt in Montera und will einige Aufträge von Marik bekommendie ich aber nicht kriege:

-Bring den Beweis das Ashton lügt
-beseitige Sanford
-eine Nachricht für Okara
-wie loyal sind die Ork-Söldner
(nur der Teil wo ich Sanford das Rebellen-Passwort sagen muss)

Zwar habe ich eine Komplettlösung aber es gibt einige Sachen die ich falsch (glaube ich) gemacht habe:

-Mason ist gestorben(die Rebellen kamen dem Viehof zu nah und                             wurden von den Söldnern getötet)
-Daryn ist tot (ich hab die Ork-Sklavenwache nach draußen gelockt und dann die beiden Rebellen getötet, weil ich für die Orks bin)

Ich hab den leisen Verdacht das ich mich bei den Rebellen beliebt machen sollte um das Rebellen Passwort zu bekommen damit ich dann zu Sanford gehen kann, den dann beseitige dann zu Marik gehe, ihm die Nachricht gebe, und somit dann die "wie loyal sind die Ork-Söldner" Mission abschliesse.

Also wenn ihr mir helfen könnt dann antwortet mir bitte.


----------



## Dr-Love (19. Januar 2008)

Sagen wir mal so : Es ist ziemlich egal ob du diese Quest bekommst/schaffst oder nicht. Es sollte keinerlei Auswirkung auf den Storyverlauf haben. Falls man bei G3 überhaupt von einem Storyverlauf sprechen kann :/
Du kannst bei G3 machen wa du willst, du machst quasi nie was verkehrt. Dir entgehen vielleicht einige Handlungsstrenge, je nach Aktion, aber du wirst immer zum selben Ergebnis gelangen.


----------



## Homerclon (19. Januar 2008)

GtaSanAndreas am 18.01.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin jetzt in Montera und will einige Aufträge von Marik bekommendie ich aber nicht kriege:
> 
> ...


Stimmt, du hast was falsch gemacht.
Du musst erstmal herausfinden das Sanford der Rebell ist, dafür musst du eine der folgenden Rebellenquests erfolgreich abschließen, du bekommst daraufhin das Passwort der Rebellen mit dem du Sanford entlarven kannst.
Rebellenquests:
- Töte die Kühe des Viehhofs, Questgeber: Mason
- Beseitige die Sklavenlagerwachen, Questgeber: Daryl

Beide Questgeber sind bei den Rebellen um Montera.

Fehler bei deinem Verdacht: Erst die Nachricht bei Marik abliefern, danach Sanford beseitigen, sonst hast du alle Söldner und Orks gegen dich.

Die Quest "Eine Nachricht für Okara" wird dann abgebrochen.

Zur Quest mit Ashton: Im Zuge der Quest-Reihe "Schichtwechsel im Sklavenlager" kann dir Kelvin erzählen wo du einen Schatz finden kannst.
Dem musst du zustimmen, erst dann bringt einem Ashtons Liste etwas.

Das erfolgreiche abschließen der Quest "Wie loyal sind die Söldner" ist aber nicht erforderlich, bekommt auch so an genug Ruf in Montera.
Du musst also nicht zwangsläufig Montera nochmal neu anfangen.
Wenn du eh für die Orks bist, ist die Quest "Eine Nachtricht für Okara" auch nicht wichtig.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (19. Januar 2008)

Die Quest mit Ashton konnte ich meistern(danke).
Ich bin schon in der Burg und hab schon mit dem Ork Boss geredet.
Ich werde dann mal Okara vernichten (hab schon Reddock zerstört mit stufe 5)

Aber 2 Fragen hätte ich noch:

Verpass ich sonst noch irgendwelche Quests von den Orks/Ork-Söldnern wenn ich Okara den Erdboden gleich mach?

Kennt ihr eine Website auf der genauere Karten (z.B. wo die Ruine in der nähe von Trelis angezeigt wird) sind? Ich hab nur auf worldofgothic und worldofplayers geschaut und da hatten die keine detaillierten Karten.


----------



## Homerclon (19. Januar 2008)

GtaSanAndreas am 19.01.2008 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Quest mit Ashton konnte ich meistern(danke).
> Ich bin schon in der Burg und hab schon mit dem Ork Boss geredet.
> Ich werde dann mal Okara vernichten (hab schon Reddock zerstört mit stufe 5)
> 
> ...


Vorsicht: Wenn du drei Siedlungen einer Fraktion vernichtest dann greifen diese dich an sobald du zu einem ihrer Anführer gehst.
Nach 4 Siedlungen sofort alle, da warten sie nicht mehr auf den Befehl einer der Anführer.

Mir fällt keine Quest ein, die man dadurch verlieren könnte.

Wenn du ein wenig im WoG-Forum gesucht hättest, wäre dir sicher ein Link zu folgender Seite aufgefallen.
Karten (klick mich)


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (19. Januar 2008)

Jetzt hab ich noch 6 fragen weil ich nicht gewusst habe dass man nach 3 zerstörten Siedlungen schon angegriffen wird:

Wie oft krieg ich die Mission ein Rebellenlager zu zerstören?
Welche gibt das meiste (Erfahrung, Gold, Ruf, Item)?
Wenn ich 4 siedlungen der Rebellen gekillt hab, werde ich von jedem Rebellen angegriffen(auch von denen in der Stadt und auserhalb von Städten/Siedlungen)?
Krieg ich insgesamt für jedes Rebellenlager die Mission es zu zerstören(weil ich dann jedes auszulöschen würde)?
Gibt es ein Rebellenlager dass entscheident für die Story ist?

Das sind zwar nur nebesächliche Fragen, aber für meinen Storyverlauf schon wichtig.

Deswegen bedanke sag ich mich schon mal für die Hilfe mit Montera!


----------



## Homerclon (20. Januar 2008)

GtaSanAndreas am 19.01.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ich noch 6 fragen weil ich nicht gewusst habe dass man nach 3 zerstörten Siedlungen schon angegriffen wird:
> 
> Wie oft krieg ich die Mission ein Rebellenlager zu zerstören?
> Welche gibt das meiste (Erfahrung, Gold, Ruf, Item)?
> ...


Du bekommst für jedes Rebellen Lager den Auftrag es zu vernichten.

Welches das Meiste bringt kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen, ich hab bisher kein einziges vernichtet.
In Sachen Questbelohnung bringt Nemora am meisten, dafür ist in Nemora selbst nicht viel an Gold und Items zu holen.
Danach kommt Okara, das lohnt sich auch zu plündern.
Zum Schluss kommt Reddock, das bringt die geringste Belohnung, man kann aber mehr Plündern als in Nemora.

Nach den 4 Siedlungen wirst du überall von jedem Rebell angegriffen, und das ohne Vorwarnung. Auch von solchen die laut Story noch gar keine Rebellen sind weil sie der Held eigentlich erst dazu überredet.

Es gibt keine Siedlung die wichtig für das Erfolgreiche durchspielen des Spiels ist.
Wichtig sind lediglich bestimmte Gegenstände, wenn man diese hat kann man das Spiel durchspielen.
Ich würde trotzdem empfehlen bis zum Schluss zu warten.
Man bekommt auch so an genug Gold und Erfahrung.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (20. Januar 2008)

Gut dann werde ich mal Okara vernichten und dann einfach die Story weiter spielen. Ich finde die Spielentwickler hätten dass nicht machen sollen weil man so für die eine Fraktion nicht alle Missionen machen kann.

DANKE!!!!

(dieser Thread ist abgeschlossen, also biite nicht mehr antworten)


----------

